# NFL highlights shows



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

There's NBC's _Football Night in America_, NFL Network's _NFL GameDay Final_, and ESPN's _NFL Primetime_. Last season I watched NFL's and didn't mind so much that it wasn't in HD. This season it looks like I'll be watching ESPN's - it comes on a day later but that's fine by me since I watch little football on Sunday anyway.

I liked NBC's, especially Keith and Dan, but they didn't show enough game footage and spent way too much time on Tom Brady.

If NFL Network's were in HD, I'd probably switch back to theirs.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

If you subscribe to DirecTV Sunday Ticket Superfan there's RedZone HD too.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I personally miss the old NFL PrimeTime from when ESPN had the Sunday night game. It was similar to what NBC does before their game, recapping the day's events..

The new "PrimeTime" is a poor substitute so I'm left with NBC's show. I don't hate NBC's show... but I just miss the olden days.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

as long as "lefty" olbermann is on the nbc show i will refuse to watch.


----------



## usmcbob55 (Oct 6, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> as long as "lefty" olbermann is on the nbc show i will refuse to watch.


Though my views with regards to his pinko nature and nouveau contrived grandstanding are at least as angry I pine so much for the gold ol' days on the Sunday night Sportscenter.


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

What happened to NFL Primetime anyway.  

After the late games, there was just Sportscenter with what looked to be a re-hashed prime time crew.  

So even though I am able to watch the Saints game each week via ST, I still enjoy NFL PT to see highlights and recaps/opinion of all of the days games including the Saints game each week. :icon_hroc 

But Sunday stunk. We had a 1 hour Sportscenter, which I recorded so I could eat some dinner to sop up all of the alcohol I drank watching football. :goodjob: 

Here was what I saw when I went to watch it. :soapbox: 

TOM BRADY TOM BRADY TOM BRADY TOM BRADY, OR DEAR LORD WE WILL MISS TOM BRADY

TONY ROMO TONY ROMO TONY ROMO TONY ROMO, OH HOW WE LOVE TONY ROMO.

BRETT FAVRE BRETT FAVRE BRETT FAVRE BRETT FAVRE, ALL HAIL BRETT FAVRE.

On Sunday's they should just go ahead and change to name to BRFN Network. After 43 minutes of Pats, Cowboys and Jets with a little golf and tennis sprinkled in, they finally showed 1 play (Reggie Bush TD) then the stats screen and done. Wow.

A whole 17 minutes to cover the remaining 12 games of Kickoff Sunday. Take away commercial time and you are at about 1 minute per game compared to the 5-10 minute love fest for each of the other 3 games that day. :bang


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

here is the problem:

when nbc got the rights to sunday nite football they also got the network rights to a majority of thats days game highlights for their "football nite in america" show....thats why espn doesnt really do the old primetime show anymore as they cant get the # of highlight they had before & so now its alot of talk/analysis etc. and only some highlights.

to me the best highight show is nfl networks gameday sunday nite from 7:30-8:30 & then from 11:30-1:00....they show alot of highlights cause they are owned by the nfl & hence have access to them....but they arent in HD which is a major drawback.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

dcowboy7 said:


> as long as "lefty" olbermann is on the nbc show i will refuse to watch.


Maybe if you turn to Fox News you'll find the right-wing version of the highlights.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

rcoleman111 said:


> Maybe if you turn to Fox News you'll find the right-wing version of the highlights.


well fox is kicking nbcs butt in the post show:

In the battle of NFL studio shows, FOX finished on top with ease. The OT drew a 5.8/10 final rating with 9 million viewers from 7:30-8 PM Sunday, beating Football Night in America on NBC (3.3/6 and 5.3 million from 7:30-8 PM) by 76% and 71%, respectively.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

dcowboy7 said:


> well fox is kicking nbcs butt in the post show:
> 
> In the battle of NFL studio shows, FOX finished on top with ease. The OT drew a 5.8/10 final rating with 9 million viewers from 7:30-8 PM Sunday, beating Football Night in America on NBC (3.3/6 and 5.3 million from 7:30-8 PM) by 76% and 71%, respectively.


That's the Fox broadcast network, not Fox News Channel. As to Fox's OT beating Football Night in America in the ratings, that's because the games serve as a lead-in to the post-game programming, not because of the political views of the commentators.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

rcoleman111 said:


> As to Fox's OT beating Football Night in America in the ratings, that's because the games serve as a lead-in to the post-game programming, not because of the political views of the commentators.


but it doesnt help....fox had a game lead in last year as well but the gap increased even more this year....lets just say keith "lefty" oby isnt helping.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

dcowboy7 said:


> but it doesnt help....fox had a game lead in last year as well but the gap increased even more this year....lets just say keith "lefty" oby isnt helping.


Post-game shows are always going to get better ratings than pre-game, for obvious reasons. If you want to believe it's because of liberal commentators, go right ahead. And if you really want to listen to a bunch of ranting neocons, you can find plenty of them on Fox News Channel (note that's Fox News Channel, _not Fox TV_). They're all over the radio these days, too, so it's obvious there's a market for that kind of drivel.


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

I didn't count Fox's OT (it's only a 1/2 hour show? How could they show enough highlights?). I don't mind the analysis if it's sound. 
I'm going to try all three shows again this weekend. I just think that NBC's is too busy (Costas/Collinsworth/Patrick/Olbermann/King/Barber/Bettis!), and NFL Network is a bit long and not in HD. Eisen/Sanders/Mariucci are a pretty good team, even perhaps a cut above Wingo/Dilfer/Hoge, though my single favorite analyst out of all those may be the newest Trent Dilfer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

BJM said:


> I didn't count Fox's OT (it's only a 1/2 hour show? How could they show enough highlights?). I don't mind the analysis if it's sound.
> I'm going to try all three shows again this weekend. I just think that NBC's is too busy (Costas/Collinsworth/Patrick/Olbermann/King/Barber/Bettis!), and NFL Network is a bit long and not in HD. Eisen/Sanders/Mariucci are a pretty good team, even perhaps a cut above Wingo/Dilfer/Hoge, though my single favorite analyst out of all those may be the newest Trent Dilfer.


I agree with the comment about too many announcers. It clogs up a show with talk when it should be about game highlights. I've rarely watched NBC's Football Night in Americas, but that's mainly because I'm still watching the games on my DVR at that hour.

NFL Network's show has some really good highlights, but the fuzzy SD video is almost unwatchable, so I've pretty much given up on it. I really don't understand why ESPN can show all of the game highlights in HD, while the network owned by the NFL is showing highlights in poor-quality SD.

ESPN's highlights show seems to be the best of the bunch these days. It covers all the games, it's all in HD, and the focus is on the games, not the announcers.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I'd do anything to get the old NFL Primetime back with Berman and Jackson, hence why I usually watch The Blitz. The new Primetime is lifeless, and while I'll watch a minute here and there of Football Night In America, I cannot stand that jackass Olbermann, I've found Chris Collinsworth to be annoying as all hell, wheatear it was NBC 15 years ago, Fox or now NBC again I don't like the guy, and Costas, don't care for him either, although his HBO series was very good IMO.

I wish NBC would just get out of sports, subpar HD picture quality on the HD feed and terrible announcers. Ever since the AFC left NBC back in the '90s, I've never been satisfied with any sports related programming on the Peacock network, especially NHL coverage.


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm down to recording NFL Net's GameDay Final (8:30 PT) and Primetime (Monday afternoon, ESPN).


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

rcoleman111 said:


> Maybe if you turn to Fox News you'll find the right-wing version of the highlights.


:rolling: :rolling: :rolling:


----------



## alevine1986 (Jul 10, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> I'd do anything to get the old NFL Primetime back with Berman and Jackson, hence why I usually watch The Blitz. The new Primetime is lifeless, and while I'll watch a minute here and there of Football Night In America, I cannot stand that jackass Olbermann, I've found Chris Collinsworth to be annoying as all hell, wheatear it was NBC 15 years ago, Fox or now NBC again I don't like the guy, and Costas, don't care for him either, although his HBO series was very good IMO.
> 
> I wish NBC would just get out of sports, subpar HD picture quality on the HD feed and terrible announcers. Ever since the AFC left NBC back in the '90s, I've never been satisfied with any sports related programming on the Peacock network, especially NHL coverage.


I agree, the PrimeTime from the late 80's to the early 2000's was the best highlight show. It's a pass to Michael...he he...Jackson.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

alevine1986 said:


> I agree, the PrimeTime from the late 80's to the early 2000's was the best highlight show. It's a pass to Michael...he he...Jackson.


I now think in Boomer-speak and make up my own...

"He's not married... he's Justin Gage"


----------

